# Chicken Tractor



## Mizer

I finally completed my chicken tractor. I was rolling it on some PVC pipe which worked good but these wood wheels work better. These where some Easter chicks that we got from TSC. Five eggs yesterday!

My two helpers (chicken catchers and egg gathers).
[attachment=10032]

Nesting box
[attachment=10033]

Water, chicken and little kid access. 
[attachment=10034]

Feed Box.
[attachment=10035]

Wood wheels, cheaper than store bought ones.
[attachment=10036]
[attachment=10038]

It takes two little or one big to move it.
[attachment=10039]
[attachment=10040]


----------



## woodsmith

I like it. but how do you steer it?


----------



## Kevin

That's better looking than the A-shaped one I threw together in a few hours. But it's held up for 2 years! :i_dunno:

We started with 5 chick a couple years ago. The the dogs got out once and killed one but they were still giving an egg each and sometimes a couple would give 2 a day. Then momma decided we needed a couple more, but TSC had instituted a minimum of buy 6, so then we had 10 of them. But 3 were roosters! :fit:

Bobcat or coyote sneaked in one night and took two of the new ones. A rooster and a hen. So now we have 8. 6 hens 2 roosters and I am probably gonna fry up one of the roosters this evening. That dang thing crows off and on throughout morning noon and night. He's destined for the turkey fryer!

Nice tractor there Brian, I'm going to need one similar soon about twice the size I think I'll mimic your design. I have some industrial grade steel wheels about 15" diameter set aside for it. 


:chick:


----------



## Mizer

woodsmith said:


> I like it. but how do you steer it?


If I didn't want to I wouldn't have to steer it because I have a long run that I can use. Then I can push it all the way back to the start and the grass is already recovered. If I do need to steer it I have a two wheel cart that I use to lift one end and then I can shift it over to where I want it.


----------



## Mizer

Kevin said:


> That's better looking than the A-shaped one I threw together in a few hours. But it's held up for 2 years! :i_dunno:
> 
> We started with 5 chick a couple years ago. The the dogs got out once and killed one but they were still giving an egg each and sometimes a couple would give 2 a day. Then momma decided we needed a couple more, but TSC had instituted a minimum of buy 6, so then we had 10 of them. But 3 were roosters! :fit:
> 
> Bobcat or coyote sneaked in one night and took two of the new ones. A rooster and a hen. So now we have 8. 6 hens 2 roosters and I am probably gonna fry up one of the roosters this evening. That dang thing crows off and on throughout morning noon and night. He's destined for the turkey fryer!
> 
> Nice tractor there Brian, I'm going to need one similar soon about twice the size I think I'll mimic your design. I have some industrial grade steel wheels about 15" diameter set aside for it.
> 
> 
> :chick:


I have eight in there right now but it would easily hold two or three more. One twice this size and you would need a tractor or horse to move it. Or that big nephew of yours.


----------



## Kevin

Mizer said:


> Kevin said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's better looking than the A-shaped one I threw together in a few hours. But it's held up for 2 years! :i_dunno:
> 
> We started with 5 chick a couple years ago. The the dogs got out once and killed one but they were still giving an egg each and sometimes a couple would give 2 a day. Then momma decided we needed a couple more, but TSC had instituted a minimum of buy 6, so then we had 10 of them. But 3 were roosters! :fit:
> 
> Bobcat or coyote sneaked in one night and took two of the new ones. A rooster and a hen. So now we have 8. 6 hens 2 roosters and I am probably gonna fry up one of the roosters this evening. That dang thing crows off and on throughout morning noon and night. He's destined for the turkey fryer!
> 
> Nice tractor there Brian, I'm going to need one similar soon about twice the size I think I'll mimic your design. I have some industrial grade steel wheels about 15" diameter set aside for it.
> 
> 
> :chick:
> 
> 
> 
> I have eight in there right now but it would easily hold two or three more. One twice this size and you would need a tractor or horse to move it. Or that big nephew of yours.
Click to expand...



No what I didn't mention momma thinks she wants to get 6 more. :ire: She want to provide eggs for not just the immediate family but our extended family too. 

I think I'll veto it.


----------



## Mizer

Kevin said:


> Mizer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kevin said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's better looking than the A-shaped one I threw together in a few hours. But it's held up for 2 years! :i_dunno:
> 
> We started with 5 chick a couple years ago. The the dogs got out once and killed one but they were still giving an egg each and sometimes a couple would give 2 a day. Then momma decided we needed a couple more, but TSC had instituted a minimum of buy 6, so then we had 10 of them. But 3 were roosters! :fit:
> 
> Bobcat or coyote sneaked in one night and took two of the new ones. A rooster and a hen. So now we have 8. 6 hens 2 roosters and I am probably gonna fry up one of the roosters this evening. That dang thing crows off and on throughout morning noon and night. He's destined for the turkey fryer!
> 
> Nice tractor there Brian, I'm going to need one similar soon about twice the size I think I'll mimic your design. I have some industrial grade steel wheels about 15" diameter set aside for it.
> 
> 
> :chick:
> 
> 
> 
> I have eight in there right now but it would easily hold two or three more. One twice this size and you would need a tractor or horse to move it. Or that big nephew of yours.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No what I didn't mention momma thinks she wants to get 6 more. :ireful: She want to provide eggs for not just the immediate family but our extended family too.
> 
> I think I'll veto it.
Click to expand...

No date night, going against momma's wishes. You might want to get started on one that you could fit in if you keep it up.:no dice. more please:


----------



## Mike1950

WOW- Kevin has a lot to learn- The Mrs. Needs a REALLY BIG stick!:rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3:


----------



## JimH

Kevin said:


> That's better looking than the A-shaped one I threw together in a few hours. But it's held up for 2 years! :i_dunno:
> 
> We started with 5 chick a couple years ago. The the dogs got out once and killed one but they were still giving an egg each and sometimes a couple would give 2 a day. Then momma decided we needed a couple more, but TSC had instituted a minimum of buy 6, so then we had 10 of them. But 3 were roosters! :fit:
> 
> Bobcat or coyote sneaked in one night and took two of the new ones. A rooster and a hen. So now we have 8. 6 hens 2 roosters and I am probably gonna fry up one of the roosters this evening. That dang thing crows off and on throughout morning noon and night. He's destined for the turkey fryer!
> 
> Nice tractor there Brian, I'm going to need one similar soon about twice the size I think I'll mimic your design. I have some industrial grade steel wheels about 15" diameter set aside for it.
> 
> 
> :chick:
> [/quote
> 
> Hello! Beautiful job on the tractor.Mine is a little smaller then that.
> But I do have to disagree with one thing.If you do your research chickens can only lay 1 egg every 24 hours.


----------



## Kevin

JimH said:


> ..
> But I do have to disagree with one thing.If you do your research chickens can only lay 1 egg every 24 hours.



That's funny right there. What would you consider research to be? Having 5 chickens and on occasion getting 6 and even 7 eggs in one day? Maybe not research but certainly factual.


----------



## Mizer

JimH said:


> Kevin said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's better looking than the A-shaped one I threw together in a few hours. But it's held up for 2 years! :i_dunno:
> 
> We started with 5 chick a couple years ago. The the dogs got out once and killed one but they were still giving an egg each and sometimes a couple would give 2 a day. Then momma decided we needed a couple more, but TSC had instituted a minimum of buy 6, so then we had 10 of them. But 3 were roosters! :fit:
> 
> Bobcat or coyote sneaked in one night and took two of the new ones. A rooster and a hen. So now we have 8. 6 hens 2 roosters and I am probably gonna fry up one of the roosters this evening. That dang thing crows off and on throughout morning noon and night. He's destined for the turkey fryer!
> 
> Nice tractor there Brian, I'm going to need one similar soon about twice the size I think I'll mimic your design. I have some industrial grade steel wheels about 15" diameter set aside for it.
> 
> 
> :chick:
> [/quote
> 
> Hello! Beautiful job on the tractor.Mine is a little smaller then that.
> But I do have to disagree with one thing.If you do your research chickens can only lay 1 egg every 24 hours.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the compliment Jim! I agree with your disagreement about a chicken laying only one egg a day, but who are we disagreeing with? :no dice. more please:
Click to expand...


----------



## Kevin

Thanks for the compliment Jim! I agree with your disagreement about a chicken laying only one egg a day, but who are we disagreeing with? :no dice. more please:
[/quote]

Are you serious?


----------



## Mike1950

Mizer said:


> JimH said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kevin said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's better looking than the A-shaped one I threw together in a few hours. But it's held up for 2 years! :i_dunno:
> 
> We started with 5 chick a couple years ago. The the dogs got out once and killed one but they were still giving an egg each and sometimes a couple would give 2 a day. Then momma decided we needed a couple more, but TSC had instituted a minimum of buy 6, so then we had 10 of them. But 3 were roosters! :fit:
> 
> Bobcat or coyote sneaked in one night and took two of the new ones. A rooster and a hen. So now we have 8. 6 hens 2 roosters and I am probably gonna fry up one of the roosters this evening. That dang thing crows off and on throughout morning noon and night. He's destined for the turkey fryer!
> 
> Nice tractor there Brian, I'm going to need one similar soon about twice the size I think I'll mimic your design. I have some industrial grade steel wheels about 15" diameter set aside for it.
> 
> 
> :chick:
> [/quote
> 
> Hello! Beautiful job on the tractor.Mine is a little smaller then that.
> But I do have to disagree with one thing.If you do your research chickens can only lay 1 egg every 24 hours.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the compliment Jim! I agree with your disagreement about a chicken laying only one egg a day, but who are we disagreeing with? :no dice. more please:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The chicken. :rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3:
Click to expand...


----------



## Mizer

Kevin said:


> Thanks for the compliment Jim! I agree with your disagreement about a chicken laying only one egg a day, but who are we disagreeing with? :no dice. more please:



Are you serious?
[/quote]
No I was not serious, but I also have egg on my face now. I thought I had re read all the posts in this thread and I did not see anyone claiming to have more then one egg a day. I shouldn't try and be a smart allec before my first up of coffee. 
So I need to apologize to both you and Jim.

Never had any chickens give more then one a day, good for you. For some reason all of ours have quit laying, maybe they are on strike.


----------



## Kevin

Mizer said:


> Kevin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mizer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the compliment Jim! I agree with your disagreement about a chicken laying only one egg a day, but who are we disagreeing with? :no dice. more please:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you serious?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No I was not serious, but I also have egg on my face now. I thought I had re read all the posts in this thread and I did not see anyone claiming to have more then one egg a day. I shouldn't try and be a smart allec before my first up of coffee.
> So I need to apologize to both you and Jim.
> 
> Never had any chickens give more then one a day, good for you. For some reason all of ours have quit laying, maybe they are on strike.
Click to expand...


No no no. No apology needed. 

I think it's very interesting topic. I assumed since you have chickens you have also experienced it. I wanted to make sure I wasn't going to have to eat crow over my chicken facts, so I called my wife (working today) and she assured me I wasn't crazy. Well, I mean with the eggs and chickens anyway . . . 

She said it happened 3 or 4 times during June & July (combined), which coincides with what others have experienced from doing a quick search. There are those who claim a chicken cannot lay more than one egg a day, but there's also quite a few who've experienced what we have. More eggs than chickens on rare occasion during the long daylight times of the year. 

I figure those that say it isn't possible have A) never owned chickens or B) have owned them but never experienced it or C) have owned them, experienced it, but didn't notice. I asked my wife "are you sure we weren't just forgetting to collect them on the previous days?" but I knew the answer to that. She is like a robot about collecting them. 

Anyway, ours are not laying anywhere near one a day now, or else only a couple are laying everyday and the others are not laying any because we're getting 2 a day and sometimes 3. but we're down to 4 now. We lost another last week and we don't know to what. Maybe the dogs were barking for a reason last night and we would have been down to 3 if they hadn't. 

:dunno:


----------



## Mizer

Camero68 said:


> Teaching these kids to be handy as such a young age. They seem to be very into it.


It is funny to see them so interested in getting the eggs every morning.


----------



## Mizer

Kevin said:


> Mizer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kevin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mizer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the compliment Jim! I agree with your disagreement about a chicken laying only one egg a day, but who are we disagreeing with? :no dice. more please:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you serious?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No I was not serious, but I also have egg on my face now. I thought I had re read all the posts in this thread and I did not see anyone claiming to have more then one egg a day. I shouldn't try and be a smart allec before my first up of coffee.
> So I need to apologize to both you and Jim.
> 
> Never had any chickens give more then one a day, good for you. For some reason all of ours have quit laying, maybe they are on strike.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No no no. No apology needed.
> 
> I think it's very interesting topic. I assumed since you have chickens you have also experienced it. I wanted to make sure I wasn't going to have to eat crow over my chicken facts, so I called my wife (working today) and she assured me I wasn't crazy. Well, I mean with the eggs and chickens anyway . . .
> 
> She said it happened 3 or 4 times during June & July (combined), which coincides with what others have experienced from doing a quick search. There are those who claim a chicken cannot lay more than one egg a day, but there's also quite a few who've experienced what we have. More eggs than chickens on rare occasion during the long daylight times of the year.
> 
> I figure those that say it isn't possible have A) never owned chickens or B) have owned them but never experienced it or C) have owned them, experienced it, but didn't notice. I asked my wife "are you sure we weren't just forgetting to collect them on the previous days?" but I knew the answer to that. She is like a robot about collecting them.
> 
> Anyway, ours are not laying anywhere near one a day now, or else only a couple are laying everyday and the others are not laying any because we're getting 2 a day and sometimes 3. but we're down to 4 now. We lost another last week and we don't know to what. Maybe the dogs were barking for a reason last night and we would have been down to 3 if they hadn't.
> 
> :dunno:
Click to expand...

Mine still are not laying anything, I honestly think they are mad because I let them run out of food for a couple days. Something that was happing quite regularly was we were getting a lot of double yolkers.


----------



## Kevin

Mizer said:


> Kevin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mizer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kevin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mizer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the compliment Jim! I agree with your disagreement about a chicken laying only one egg a day, but who are we disagreeing with? :no dice. more please:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you serious?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No I was not serious, but I also have egg on my face now. I thought I had re read all the posts in this thread and I did not see anyone claiming to have more then one egg a day. I shouldn't try and be a smart allec before my first up of coffee.
> So I need to apologize to both you and Jim.
> 
> Never had any chickens give more then one a day, good for you. For some reason all of ours have quit laying, maybe they are on strike.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No no no. No apology needed.
> 
> I think it's very interesting topic. I assumed since you have chickens you have also experienced it. I wanted to make sure I wasn't going to have to eat crow over my chicken facts, so I called my wife (working today) and she assured me I wasn't crazy. Well, I mean with the eggs and chickens anyway . . .
> 
> She said it happened 3 or 4 times during June & July (combined), which coincides with what others have experienced from doing a quick search. There are those who claim a chicken cannot lay more than one egg a day, but there's also quite a few who've experienced what we have. More eggs than chickens on rare occasion during the long daylight times of the year.
> 
> I figure those that say it isn't possible have A) never owned chickens or B) have owned them but never experienced it or C) have owned them, experienced it, but didn't notice. I asked my wife "are you sure we weren't just forgetting to collect them on the previous days?" but I knew the answer to that. She is like a robot about collecting them.
> 
> Anyway, ours are not laying anywhere near one a day now, or else only a couple are laying everyday and the others are not laying any because we're getting 2 a day and sometimes 3. but we're down to 4 now. We lost another last week and we don't know to what. Maybe the dogs were barking for a reason last night and we would have been down to 3 if they hadn't.
> 
> :dunno:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mine still are not laying anything, I honestly think they are mad because I let them run out of food for a couple days. Something that was happing quite regularly was we were getting a lot of double yolkers.
Click to expand...


We've got double-yokers several times when the red ones were still fairly young, like maybe a few months after they started laying, but then after about a month or so it stopped. We have gotten maybe 2 or 3 since then. 

Ours free range and come back to the roost at night - is that how y'all do it? We noticed when we kept them penned up they don't produce as much as when we let them freerange and eat grasshoppers and bugs and grass etc. Want to see something funny, grab a shovel and turn over a few big clods of worms. That's a hoot!


:chick:


----------



## conchwood

Mizer said:


> I finally completed my chicken tractor. I was rolling it on some PVC pipe which worked good but these wood wheels work better. These where some Easter chicks that we got from TSC. Five eggs yesterday!
> 
> My two helpers (chicken catchers and egg gathers).
> 
> 
> Nesting box
> 
> 
> Water, chicken and little kid access.
> 
> 
> Feed Box.
> 
> 
> Wood wheels, cheaper than store bought ones.
> 
> 
> 
> It takes two little or one big to move it.


I can send you some Key West chickens if you want !!


----------



## Mizer

conchwood said:


> Mizer said:
> 
> 
> 
> I finally completed my chicken tractor. I was rolling it on some PVC pipe which worked good but these wood wheels work better. These where some Easter chicks that we got from TSC. Five eggs yesterday!
> 
> My two helpers (chicken catchers and egg gathers).
> 
> 
> Nesting box
> 
> 
> Water, chicken and little kid access.
> 
> 
> Feed Box.
> 
> 
> Wood wheels, cheaper than store bought ones.
> 
> 
> 
> It takes two little or one big to move it.
> 
> 
> 
> I can send you some Key West chickens if you want !!
Click to expand...

How many?


----------



## conchwood

[attachment=10999]


Mizer said:


> conchwood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mizer said:
> 
> 
> 
> I finally completed my chicken tractor. I was rolling it on some PVC pipe which worked good but these wood wheels work better. These where some Easter chicks that we got from TSC. Five eggs yesterday!
> 
> My two helpers (chicken catchers and egg gathers).
> 
> 
> Nesting box
> 
> 
> Water, chicken and little kid access.
> 
> 
> Feed Box.
> 
> 
> Wood wheels, cheaper than store bought ones.
> 
> 
> 
> It takes two little or one big to move it.
> 
> 
> 
> I can send you some Key West chickens if you want !!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many?
Click to expand...

Man, they are all over down here, they are protected and lots of folks feed them, they roam freely everywhere, can get as many as you want, Just Google Key West Chickens for lots of pics. Not sure how to ship though, best would be to drive down and I'll load you up. (couple days needed to gather)
check this: http://images.search.yahoo.com/search/images?_adv_prop=image&fr=yfp-t-701-s&sz=all&va=key+west+chickens
Doug


----------



## Mizer

[/quote]
Ours free range and come back to the roost at night - is that how y'all do it? We noticed when we kept them penned up they don't produce as much as when we let them freerange and eat grasshoppers and bugs and grass etc. Want to see something funny, grab a shovel and turn over a few big clods of worms. That's a hoot!
:chick:
[/quote]
This is our fourth go around with chickens in the past 16 years. They have always ended up getting killed by foxes, coons, dogs, yetis or whatever else roams around in the dark. This time we are keeping them up in the chicken tractor, we move it daily so they always have fresh grass. Wife and the kids gave them some worms and grubs that they found today. We also give them persimmons which they go nuts over. It is funny to watch the rooster when he finds a bug. He makes a cluck that the hen knows as "Hey I have something to eat over here for you" I can't say what happens next but you can guess.


----------



## Kevin

conchwood said:


> Mizer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> conchwood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mizer said:
> 
> 
> 
> I finally completed my chicken tractor. I was rolling it on some PVC pipe which worked good but these wood wheels work better. These where some Easter chicks that we got from TSC. Five eggs yesterday!
> 
> My two helpers (chicken catchers and egg gathers).
> 
> 
> Nesting box
> 
> 
> Water, chicken and little kid access.
> 
> 
> Feed Box.
> 
> 
> Wood wheels, cheaper than store bought ones.
> 
> 
> 
> It takes two little or one big to move it.
> 
> 
> 
> I can send you some Key West chickens if you want !!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Man, they are all over down here, they are protected and lots of folks feed them, they roam freely everywhere, can get as many as you want, Just Google Key West Chickens for lots of pics. Not sure how to ship though, best would be to drive down and I'll load you up. (couple days needed to gather)
> check this: http://images.search.yahoo.com/search/images?_adv_prop=image&fr=yfp-t-701-s&sz=all&va=key+west+chickens
> Doug
Click to expand...


I hadn't ever heard of them. But I don't think it's worth driving to Key West to get them, unless they lay gold doubloons.


----------

